# Kribensis and PH



## pumh (Sep 26, 2010)

I know that PH can affect the sex of kribensis fry, below 7 more females and above 7 more male. But my question is at what age does that come into play. Does it matter when the eggs are laid or does it begin to affect them when they are fry? For example they are born/laid in one tank and then they get moved and the PH in the new tank is slightly different so will they take on the "Sex Ratios" of the tank that they are raised in or the tank they were laid in.

Sorry, kind of confusing. But just wondering and curious as to what the answer is.

Thanks, pumh


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

I never new that PH determined sex! I know for a fact that a temp of 78-80 will give you a pretty even batch.


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

that is a good question. I am not sure what the answer is. My guess would be that it comes into play when they are fry. And probably a little later that becoming free swimming. I would imagine that there are many other environment factors that come into play to determine their sex. I know that there are some species born "sexless" and environmental factors such as temp, pH,... come into play.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Back in the 70s there was a paper, I can't remember the author at the moment, and it seems that somewhere around six weeks of age is when sex is determined in most of those species that are affected by pH and/or temperature. It was considered a very important study at the time, as previously the only information was anecdotal, where this researcher ran controlled experiments.

I would say keep them in the appropriate environmental conditions for the second month of their life (weeks four to eight) and you should get noticeable results. However, it is probably a better idea not to subject them to a drastic change at such a young age, so just raising them in the "right" conditions from the start is a better move.


----------

